

Product Planner - View and Create User Flows - PStamatiou
http://productplanner.com/

======
deltapoint
If users could connect the visual to some source of data to see all of the
information on the display that would be really cool

------
trapper
Has anyone used this, and was it useful?

------
jcapote
Very nice UI.

